# 10/31/09 Rivertrack Enduro TEAM LIST



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Sign up your proposed 4 man team here:


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

*TEAM #1*

MIKE GARRETT
JOEY GARRETT
DARREN WILLIAMS
KEN WASEK


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

*TEAM #2*

DOUG GIBBONS
VERNON PETENBRIN
BRENT MANASCO
JOE GARRETT


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

*TEAM #3*

Willy Mills
Ty Mills (9yrs old)
Jason Wipf
Mark Marrow


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

*TEAM #4*

ROGER KENDRICK
RUBIN SAMUEL
ROGER AYRES
JASON BRANHAM


----------



## TheTmizz (Sep 28, 2009)

T-Mizz
Jim Shiefield
Mike Babbitt
(need one more...)


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

TheTmizz said:


> T-Mizz
> Jim Shiefield
> Mike Babbitt
> (need one more...)


Paul Schulz
welcome to the darkside T


----------



## TheTmizz (Sep 28, 2009)

thanks paul... i am finally cool enough to join 2cool. i guess all i was lacking was a baby.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

*5 TEAMS REMAINING*

5 TEAMS SO FAR,
5 TO GO. SPREAD THE WORD!


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

TEAM MO SUGA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Team #3 Nick Sartor will be replacing Mark Morrow on our team.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Got it!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

jasonwipf said:


> Team #3 Nick Sartor will be replacing Mark Morrow on our team.


Probably a good idea.....lol


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> Probably a good idea.....lol


Ya, Mark is gas guy. We need more powderpuff going on.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I'll offer my services if anyone needs a driver. Let me know what you are thinking.


----------



## RobertPolk (Jul 27, 2009)

*Count me in...*

Ill be there, though I don't quite have a team. Ill have to make sure to run my gear by someone for approval if I start my own team before then.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Ya dont let not having a team stop ya. I think there will be enough that show to form a Pick up group (PUG) or two and take part in the fun. Worse case scenario grab a 12 pack sit back and watch the race!


----------



## itsnathanv (Jun 25, 2009)

Im in! Im running with price mayfield and jake and tanner, i think haha thats what price said.... idk for sure yet


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*When is this race?*

I'd like to get some video of this race. When is it? I'll have to see how much fundage I have after the worlds this weekend. Maybe I can come down for the Enduro.

Griz


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

griz said:


> I'd like to get some video of this race. When is it? I'll have to see how much fundage I have after the worlds this weekend. Maybe I can come down for the Enduro.
> 
> Griz


October 31,2009 from 10:00-4:00pm:camera:


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Cool I might be able to make that*

Yea I should be able to make that. My check usually comes in on the last day of the month so maybe that is a go. I'll talk to the wife and see if she wants to go to HTown for the weekend.

Griz


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Here are the teams so far. Still need a few more.
*Team 1*
MIKE GARRETT 
JOEY GARRETT
DARREN WILLIAMS
KEN WASEK

*Team 2*
DOUG GIBBONS
VERNON PETENBRIN
BRENT MANASCO
JOE GARRETT

*Team 3*
Willy Mills
Ty Mills (9yrs old)
Jason Wipf
Nick Sartor

*Team 4*
ROGER KENDRICK
RUBIN SAMUEL
ROGER AYRES
JASON BRANHAM

*Team 5*
T-Mizz
Jim Shiefield
Mike Babbitt
(need one more...)

*Team 6*
Nathan Vivares
Price Mayfield
Jake Dellinger
Tanner Hagler

*Looking for a team*
Ron Taylor
Robert Polk


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

If I am on the draft list what would I be responsible for, besides the $25?


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

hey darren can you put, (drives like a 9 yo), next to my name? lol


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

kstoracing said:


> If I am on the draft list what would I be responsible for, besides the $25?


I guess it would vary on who you end up teaming up with and what they are willing to bring to the party.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Rvised to include Roger's ability
Here are the teams so far. Still need a few more.
*Team 1*
MIKE GARRETT 
JOEY GARRETT
DARREN WILLIAMS
KEN WASEK

*Team 2*
DOUG GIBBONS
VERNON PETENBRIN
BRENT MANASCO
JOE GARRETT

*Team 3*
Willy Mills
Ty Mills (9yrs old)
Jason Wipf
Nick Sartor

*Team 4*
ROGER KENDRICK (wishing he drove like a 9 year old)
RUBIN SAMUEL
ROGER AYRES
JASON BRANHAM

*Team 5*
T-Mizz
Jim Shiefield
Mike Babbitt
(need one more...)

*Team 6*
Nathan Vivares
Price Mayfield
Jake Dellinger
Tanner Hagler

*Looking for a team*
Ron Taylor
Robert Polk


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

NICE!!!!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

lol


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Mark,
Now that you have been evicted from Team #3 (flashlight brigade) are you putting together a team of fuel burners?


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Brian Stanford and Rylander are looking for a team as well. Both are electric drivers, so they'll need on a team with a car. Anyone one interested??


----------



## RobertPolk (Jul 27, 2009)

*my team update...*

Ok, I believe Rodney Polk and Trenton Miller Are going to be on my team. I only lack one person now. Do two batteries in parallel count as "huge batteries"?


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

RobertPolk said:


> Do two batteries in parallel count as "huge batteries"?


I believe its the same thing...its like putting two fuel tanks in car. But I don't care, the last time i saw an electric on fire was the old fart's car at Mikes and that was pretty cool. We do need fireworks!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

I've over heard some baja guys thinking about running the race...is it run what you brung or 1/8 only?


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

If you want to run 2 batteries that's fine. Bajas are welcome as well. RUN WHAT YOU BRUNG.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

tarpon140 said:


> If you want to run 2 batteries that's fine. Bajas are welcome as well. RUN WHAT YOU BRUNG.


well what they are talking about makes 2 x 5000mah batteries effectively 10,000 mah or the ability to run a 1/8 buggy 40-50 minutes non stop! (if you can get them to fit but its possible)


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Bajas will never last


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

The Baja's are really cool, but I don't think I'd want to put my car on the track with one. My Xray is tough, but not tough enough to get T-boned by a Baja while trying to make a pass!


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Courtney's scared!! I'll do it! Man this is going to be fun! Yes! Awesome! Wow!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL....I do wish I could make this race though!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Just pass the Baja's on the quad, or you could drive under them. Are the 1/16 Revos allowed?


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

kstoracing said:


> Just pass the Baja's on the quad, or you could drive under them. Are the 1/16 Revos allowed?


LOL 1/16 and Bajas in on the same track. That will be fun to watch!


----------



## itsnathanv (Jun 25, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> Rvised to include Roger's ability
> Here are the teams so far. Still need a few more.
> *Team 1*
> MIKE GARRETT
> ...


sorry guys but me tanner and jake wont be racing this one


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

put me down nathan


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Price, your whole team just bailed on you.....What's up?


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I am still looking for a team. I have an OS RG motor I will donate to use for our team.


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Run your electric = no flameouts


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

No Flame outs but possible flame ups.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

GoFaster said:


> I am still looking for a team. I have an OS RG motor I will donate to use for our team.


You'll have to pinch an RG halfway through the race! LOL


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

yeah, but I won't feel bad when I have to throw it away after the race. Anyone have an old Kyosho 7.5? You can't kill those.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

itsnathanv said:


> sorry guys but me tanner and jake wont be racing this one


That was cold Nathan. I called Price last night to see what happened to you guys and he didn't even know you all bailed on him.

Price is looking for a Team if anyone is interested let me know and I will give you contact info. He is too scared to post on 2cool. lol


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Put me down Darren


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Revised Team #6
Price Mayfield
Jake Delinger
Troy Tyro
Cassidy Sims

Price , try to hold onto this team. lol


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Ok we still have a team Price,Jake,Cassidy, and Troy.


Refreshing the tread


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Less than a week left. Had some revisions to teams 1 and 2 but all that seems to be sorted out now.

T-Mizz,
Have you found a 4th yet or are you just keeping someone secret?

I got my car torn down and back together yesterday. I still need to put some new clutch shoes/springs on and she is ready. Need to build up a set of spare shocks and put togehter the spare bulkheads. I got the A-Main and Avid orders placed last night to cover some needed spares.

Here are the teams so far. Still room for a few more teams.

*Team 1*
Mike Garrett
Joey Garrett
Ken Wasek
Brain Stanford

*Team 2*
Darren Williams
Doug Gibbons (Track Yeti)
Vernon Petenbrink
Ryan Lulaminder

*Team 3*
Willy Mills
Ty Mills (9yrs old)
Jason Wipf
Nick Sartor

*Team 4*
Roger Kendrick
Rubine Samuel
Roger Ayres
Jason Brankham

*Team 5*
T-Mizz
Jim Shiefield
Mike Babbitt
(need one more...)

*Team #6*
Price Mayfield
Jake Delinger
Troy Tyro
Cassidy Sims

*Still Looking for a team*
Ron Taylor
Robert Polk


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

*Come on down!*

IF YOU DON'T HAVE A TEAM, COME ON DOWN ANYWAY! THERE ARE SEVERAL PEOPLE LOOKING FOR A TEAM THAT ARE GOING TO SHOW UP WITH CARS, PARTS AND FUEL. WE WILL PUT YOU ON A TEAM.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

What about rules for this event?


----------



## aggie4231 (Feb 10, 2009)

I should be there to at least watch, maybe even lend my services to marshalling if more are needed. I'm not that great/fast of a driver( probably around c-main sportsman) if somebody needs another driver( prefer to drive electric). Drove a buddy's nitro truggy in San Antonio for the first time this past weekend, and actually kinda liked it and started to get the hang of it. 

I'm actually from Corpus(visiting for Halloween). Anyways I will be at the river Friday afternoon/evening practing(may even race at night), if anybody is there I could run your car to try and get feel for it. I can at least contribute some sets of AKA cityblocks, I-beams, used crimefighters.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I may be able to drop by for an hour or two myself. Plan to spectate and marshal if need be. If you need a wheelman for a minute or two. I can do that too...lol. Just tell me what position you're in if known and I'll hold or advance...lol.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

So can anyone give an update on how the track is holding up for the race?

Sorry, I had to change up Team 4 a little.

*Team 1*
Mike Garrett
Joey Garrett
Ken Wasek
Brain Stanford

*Team 2*
Darren Williams
Doug Gibbons (Track Yeti)
Vernon Petenbrink
Ryan Lulaminder

*Team 3*
Willy Mills
Ty Mills (9yrs old)
Jason Wipf
Nick Sartor

*MO SUGA RACING *
Roger "Spankydnutts" Kendrick
Rubine "The night time is the right time" Samuel
Roger "hey do you have one of these parts? Oh nevermind its not new" Ayres
Jason "Pro Tune" Branham

*Team 5*
T-Mizz
Jim Shiefield
Mike Babbitt
(need one more...)

*Team #6*
Price Mayfield
Jake Delinger
Troy Tyro
Cassidy Sims

*Still Looking for a team*
Ron Taylor
Robert Polk[/QUOTE]


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Darren get up!!!!!! quit droolling on your keyboard bro!!!! and see how the track is holding up.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey Troy I wouldn't worry about the track it will be fine for Saturday. I raced last friday night and those guys took a mud bowl and within 3-6 hours had it looking like a Pro series track. Since Vernon installed those drains I don't think rain out an issue anymore.

Besides its an endurance race, track shouldn't be perfect, have you met with your team and discussed the details for Saturday, who's doing what and when. I'm stoked and ready to take some $$$, use alot of loctite on your car..lol


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

mo suga racing...lmao.....


----------



## ayrroger (Mar 29, 2005)

AND DON'T YOU FORGET IT!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Vernon is heading down to the track in a little while to take a look. I will send out an update as soon as I hear from him.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

This autta be fun....and will be a change of pace. Looking forward to it amigos!
Willy


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I just talked to Vernon and Ken. Track is looking good. They just pumped a little water out of one turn. Please do not park in the ditch tonight as they are very wet and we had 3 trucks stuck last week. Please ask someone where you should park when you arrive. We will have the Friday Night Race tonight and the Enduro tomorrow. Get them ready guys. This is going to be interesting.


----------



## aggie4231 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks Darren

I'm coming from Corpus this afternoon. Will the track be okay to run on around around 4 or 5 this evening? Could somebody give me a call or text and let me know later on (# is 832-465-8253)? Thanks.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

aggie4231 said:


> Thanks Darren
> 
> I'm coming from Corpus this afternoon. Will the track be okay to run on around around 4 or 5 this evening? Could somebody give me a call or text and let me know later on (# is 832-465-8253)? Thanks.


 I will give you a call.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I just got a call from Ken. They are digging a pit to roast an entire pig in for tomorrow. Good Times that you will only find at The River Race Track.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

*MO SUGA RACING Mandatory meeting tonight at my House!!!!!!*

Sorry, I had to change up Team 4 a little....again

*Team 1*
Mike Garrett
Joey Garrett
Ken Wasek
Brain Stanford

*Team 2*
Darren Williams
Doug Gibbons (Track Yeti)
Vernon Petenbrink
Ryan Lulaminder

*Team 3*
Willy Mills
Ty Mills (9yrs old)
Jason Wipf
Nick Sartor

*MO SUGA RACING WHAT!!!! YOU HEARD!!!!!*
Roger "Spankynutts" Kendrick
Rubine "No more squishy for you!" Samuel
Roger "Mr. Burns" Ayres
Jason "Pro Tune" Branham

*Team 5*
T-Mizz
Jim Shiefield
Mike Babbitt
(need one more...)

*Team #6*
Price Mayfield
Jake Delinger
Troy Tyro
Cassidy Sims

*Still Looking for a team*
Ron Taylor
Robert Polk[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Mr Burns. HAHAHAHA


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

darrenwilliams said:


> I just got a call from Ken. They are digging a pit to roast an entire pig in for tomorrow. Good Times that you will only find at The River Race Track.


Darren could you please make sure it is a pig, the wildlife out at the river is quite interesting and BTW I never seen any dogs..LOL


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

killerkustoms said:


> Darren could you please make sure it is a pig, the wildlife out at the river is quite interesting and BTW I never seen any dogs..LOL


Atleast not for long anyways...lol


----------



## rivertrack (Jul 9, 2009)

track is awsome for tonights friday nite under the lights and 4hours of beating a car up how bout a yettie on the pit


----------



## rivertrack (Jul 9, 2009)

come down relaxxx way too excited


----------



## rivertrack (Jul 9, 2009)

down abeer every 5 laps beer drinking encouraged


----------



## rivertrack (Jul 9, 2009)

nuttin but fun


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

ok lets have some fun!!!!!!



:dance:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Good luck today fellas! Someone give us a good synopsis of the day!


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Branhams team put on a good one!! We took second we were down 1 lap
Only broke camber link end,but the car held up, motor held up fine no flame outs we will be doing this again for sure!!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

*MO-Suga Racing*

This was a great event and as always its a blast at the River Track, all entries did an awesome job with there cars and teamwork. Troys team ran the entire four hours on the same motor and shoes and didn't lose a tune at all. Mo-Suga finished with 379 laps with a victory of 1 lap and a solid XB8 to show for it, great times!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Definitely an awesome day. We ran the whole four hours without any breakages, but 30 seconds of down time to change a battery every 15 minutes starts to add up after four hours. We ended up like 11 laps down from Mo-Suga and we finished third.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

nik77356 said:


> Definitely an awesome day. We ran the whole four hours without any breakages, but 30 seconds of down time to change a battery every 15 minutes starts to add up after four hours. We ended up like 11 laps down from Mo-Suga and we finished third.


Nik your team represented electrics well, I thought for sure you guys would have some kind of electrical issues. Once again how many chargers and batteries you guys had going, was it like 8...great job guys!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks dude! We prepared for the worst, but nothing did happen except the battery coming unplugged 3 times. Other than that, hardly any issues at all. And congrats to you guys as well, yall stayed well ahead for most of the race until you blew that center diff.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Was definately a good time....looking forward to the next enduro. Ty and I had a blast(he didnt stop talking about it until he fell asleep in the car)

Isnt there another one coming around in a few months?


----------



## captdave (Mar 18, 2005)

All the teams did a great job! That last 16 minutes was breath taking! Who would have thought it would be that close! Great job for all 6 teams!

As a person calling the race, no bxxching at all and no track marshal problems it was GREAT!

You guys that missed it, well you missed it!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

An awesome race guys. I never would have thought it would have come down to 1 lap between first and second. Cars, engines and batteries all held up better that I expected. Broke a lot more on my car than I expected. My only complaint is, "I spent too much time buying a new truck this past week and not enough time building spare assemblies for my car." Sorry team.....

I am soooooo impressed with the electric team. No one can talk about electrics not being able to go the distance any more.

Dave,
Great job running the race.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

That was a blast! We will be planning for another this spring around march as a benefit for the troops. Details to come later but will be much like (procedurally) like we did this saturday. Great job to all the teams. It may have been 4 hours be it went by too quickly.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

if you averaged 15mph and drove 4 hrs....60 miles of driving....hmmmm


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

how many teams raced?


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

6


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

The car held up great, thanks to my team! Waiting for the next enduro!!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

For those who ran the enduro. You guys liked the 4hrs or think more might be fun next time? 5hr? 6hr? 20HR!!? LOL


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

4hrs is good


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I would have liked to have had one more person per team and possibly add another hour.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

I agree with the extra person. I had Dad helping pit but another hand would be nice. I like the 4 hours though. It's a long time, but went by fast.


----------



## rivertrack (Jul 9, 2009)

its aproven fact that if you cant tune a car in 4 hours go electric da red positive black negative sweeeet


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

I took my buggy apart last night, Engine is fine (time will tell) bulkheads ready for the next HARC race, bearings all good, and the clutch and bearings were good. Not going to change any parts but i will go thru the diffs and shocks. Rock on XRAY! ohh i forgot the tires still had some practice left on them.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Ya I noticed no wear either. our tires were like new too but then again the river race track is never very bad for tires and we were making excess tire spin avoidance one of our battery longevity strategies so thats probably why. In all honesty that race went so well I'll probably do near identical for our "Trucks for Troops" enduro race next spring. I sorta wanted some attribute to be different so your feedback is valued. Oh and since $ would be going toward getting cars for our troops do you guys like the idea of Plagues, Trophies or Lapdances?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

jasonwipf said:


> Oh and since $ would be going toward getting cars for our troops do you guys like the idea of Plagues, Trophies or Lapdances?


I'd rather not have the plague......


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I'd rather not have the plague......


lol PLAQUES NOT PLAGUES. I suppose a plague would be sorta unpopular.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I choose lap dance over plague, even if my wife is watching........lol


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

The plague isn't as bad as yall are building it up to be. I think I'd rather have the plague vs. some lap dances I've had.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Interesting post....

http://www.teamxray.com/teamxray/ne...Xnet_Session=eb168b754f6328d0cd2f4979f8aca0fc


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Sweet. Nice article Jason. Good job posting it Ruben.


----------

